# A simple demonstration of facing mic forward and to the side when taking RTA



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

At the advice of others here I decided to actually test RTA measurements with the mic facing forward (pointing toward the windshield), and to the sides mimicking my ears (facing the windows).

*Left Side:*
Ear position









Facing forward:










*Right Side:*
Ear position:









Facing forward:










Take these measurements as you wish. I just found it interesting at the difference mic position really does make. Just wanted to share with others for future info.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

where did you get that program?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It's smaartlive. Or smaart live...one of the 2. 

I honestly don't remember if I downlaoded that froma torrent site, or if I got it from the company's site and then found a crack for it.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

ok, yea, it looks really expensive


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

So I see you have the same problem around the 1Khz midrange area I noticed also when measuring facing forward vs facing to the side.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

durwood said:


> So I see you have the same problem around the 1Khz midrange area I noticed also when measuring facing forward vs facing to the side.


Yep. Chad suggests trying it again while moving the mic just a bit around in different positions, just to make sure I don't have any crazies happening. Might give that a go, too.


It is pretty crazy, though, how different sides can be. The only thing I have in place right now are t/a & phase. I'm working on trying to cut every frequency so I can get reasonably flat. Then that will allow me to give my gains a rise and then I can tune from there. Chad's a smart guy.


----------



## Horton Hears The Who (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm interested in your test gear. 

1. What type of microphone did you use? 
2. How did you connect it to your computer? In other words what type of interface/connector?
3. What type of computer are you using?

I picked up an Audio Control SA3050a RTA a couple years back and haven't used it much. Obviously, it uses a calibrated microphone designed for this purpose.

I like the added features of using the computer, if it is as accurate as an RTA.

I ask about the interface/connector type because the microphone I have has the balanced type of connector. I'm wondering what external device might be needed.

I'd like to try the software, it has a 30 day trial download.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mic is a Behringer emc8000 (iirc).

I'm using a M-Audio mobile pre USB device to power the mic and act as a sound card. I got the m-audio thing off e-bay for $75 shipped. Might be worth a look...http://instruments.search.ebay.com/...QQfsopZ1QQmaxrecordsreturnedZ300QQsacatZ15197

computer is a Dell Vostro laptop. But, my wife's old laptop worked just fine.


----------



## low_end (Dec 5, 2007)

internecine said:


> ok, yea, it looks really expensive


that program is $795 . my god man, how in the hell did you find that. you are one lucky son of a gun.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for the link to the mic! thats cheaper than ebay!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

low_end said:


> that program is $795 . my god man, how in the hell did you find that. you are one lucky son of a gun.


----------

